# Sugru to make custom toys for your betta?



## gregoryk (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, I am new to these forums and I'd like to start off with a question;

Has anyone tried making their own accessories/toys for their betta?

I have found some silicone based putty that cures to a semi-hard feel that I think can be used to make things for the inside of my betta's tank.
the thing is called sugru. BTW, I am not affiliated with them or advertising in any way. so if you want to find it, just google it.
I just like to make things from scratch and thought I'd make something nice for my fishie 

Any ideas?
Is it safe to use in the tank?

Also (as part of an introduction to the forums) my betta's name is Nutter and he is a blue veil-tail.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Never heard of it so I couldn't tell you.


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Welcome! I have never heard of that brand but if it has any anti-mold stuff in it I wouldn't recommend it. Does it say on the back if it's recommended for aquariums at all?

I used some aquarium sealant to make a new hiding spot for my Betta, it was a ceramic scented oil heater and I used the sealant to plug up the holes with some marbles. Had a really bad experience with a Betta getting stuck.

Did you have any ideas with what you wanted to make?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

If I were you I'd make something with clay and cover it with sealant (or with that putty and then cover in sealant). Sorry never even heard of that brand /=

Basically, my advice is to cover it in sealant when you're done making it.


----------



## gregoryk (Jan 30, 2011)

good idea baylee767, thanks for the suggestion.

c4talys7 no anti-mold stuff in it, just a silicone based putty like sealant. Only it doesn't need heat to make it pliable.
Just thought it would be ideal to make a rock-like hiding spot for my betta because it has bright and natural looking colours that you can mix to get the desired look.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZh_e4sy5nE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

The site says it's not suitable for prolonged exposure with food so I would have to vote no on that one.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

alidawn15 said:


> The site says it's not suitable for prolonged exposure with food so I would have to vote no on that one.


What the heck does that mean?? :|


----------



## gregoryk (Jan 30, 2011)

It says it can be washed in the dishwasher so I tried to boil a piece in water and it has not changed at all in terms of flexibility or consistency (ie, it is not crumbling or melting in any way)
I will take some water from my tank, place it in a glass jar and test for PH and NO3, NH3 and NH4 in a few days to see if it gives off anything bad...
would be nice if it works out so I can mold a little home for my betta


----------



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm guessing it means that you can't shape a plate or bowl put of it and expect to store things in it. If it's not 100% silicone it could contain other things that could leech into the water not just the things we test for. I wouldn't feel safe putting it in a tank without sealing it first.


----------



## gregoryk (Jan 30, 2011)

alidawn15: I think I can cover anything I make with a thin layer of sealant and that should do the trick...
At least until we have some confirmed answers on whether it is safe for our fish or not.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Covering with sealant is definitely and can do you no harm, except to you r wallet... I don't see any harm, that testing idea in a good one. Keep us updated on the results.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

VERY cool product but why risk it when there's fish-safe stuff you can use?
This for example:
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3771+3962&pcatid=3962
Imagine... making weights for you plants or attaching them to rocks... maybe even making caves out if it.


----------

